# Remodeling kitchen...granite or quartz



## remodel2020 (Jul 10, 2020)

We may have to change our granite our because of a crack. I was automatically going to get the same kind of beige white with small specks of raspberry color but now I am thinking of going with a more modern choice. My kitchen is 10 years old. We have expensive medium grey cabinets and a subway tile backsplash. We love the backsplash and want to keep it. Our kitchen is not huge and we are looking for a lighter color of counter. I am looking at granite, quartz and quartzite. I really love the quartzite marble look. We may be selling the house so this is a ig factor. Will the subway tiles go with the marble looking quartzite? I can figure out how to load pictures or I would.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like quartz. You can pour red wine on it and wipe it up in the morning, while sleeping well knowing it will not stain.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Granite is a piece of natural stone that is polished. It is porous and has to be cleaned and sealed from time to time. It requires maintenance but not a lot of it.

Quartz is man made and is a resin product with ground up quartz in it and it is pressed into a slab. It is not porous and requires little to no maintenance.
I wanted quartz because of less maintenance. There was not a pattern we liked and we liked a granite slab we saw, so we got granite. We have it in both of our houses and it works well but does need occasional maintenance.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

If you are selling the house, buy the least expensive.
Many buyers would dislike just about anything you give them, rip it off to install what they really really like.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2020)

If you're selling in a year, purchase a formica counter and offer the buyer an allowance towards the counter of their choice.


----------

